# Shelf life of raw milk



## amyd

I bought a gallon of raw milk Saturday from the Amish (for $2.25). I didn't think to ask, but what is the shelf life on this? Should I just do a sniff test each time before using it?


----------



## Kmac15

A sniff test is always good LOL

mine last about 1-2 weeks, depends on how warm the ride home is.


----------



## amyd

I had one of those insulated grocery bags, but it did sit in the bag for about 3 hours. 

Drinking it all really quickly is not a problem, but I'd like to stretch it out over a week or so if I can.


----------



## sarhound

I bought 2 gallons from our local Jersey dairy, didn't get around to drinking the 2nd gallon as fast as usual d/t family illness; I've noticed my raw milk will usually last 2 weeks. I've not had an off odor, but the occasional gallon that goes longer than that will get a more noticeable tangy taste.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

If you are keeping it refrigerated, at the point where the smell goes slightly off, you can still use it to make pancakes and biscuit. It will work in any recipe that calls for buttermilk.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

It makes a difference how cold your fridge is. If you want milk to keep you need to have the temp cold- close to 32 degrees So choose the coldest spot in your fridge. 41-42 degrees will keep milk only a few days.


----------



## Sonshine

Not trying to highjack the thread, but do these answers work for goat milk too?


----------



## KIT.S

And raw milk that has gone "tangy" makes great cottage cheese, even better than fresh milk. Sweet and nutty, and lots better than the commercial stuff. Heat 1 gallon to 190*, add 1/3 cup vinegar, stir gently, then pour through cheese cloth. Add salt to taste - we use Kosher. Any vinegar, although balsamic turns it an unattractive rusty color. Still tastes good, though.
Kit


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

Depending on how clean the milking practices are and how you handle it, you should get at least a week, but probably more like two weeks. Letting it sit in the bag probably shortened your time to drink before it goes sour. Like others have said, you can still use it for baking or cottage cheese and if all else fails, give it to the dogs and cats. They'll love it.

I had one shareholder tell me they had good milk from one that was four weeks old. Two to three weeks is pretty normal for us. I keep the fridge really cold and we don't let it sit out.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

This is just a somewhat related answer. When I was in the Navy I was (via being on an Admiral's staff) on four different carriers. On one fresh milk lasted several weeks. On another it went 'bad' after a couple of days. I noted one day the truck delivering the boxed up milk sat on the pier for a couple of hours before unloading, then a couple more before the milk was loaded and put in cooling. I drew the attention of the X-O to this, the process changed, and the milk stayed drinkable much longer.

(For those Ex-Navy: Intrepid, Randoff, Lake Champlain and Essex. Only one remaining is the Intrepid. A sailer has a love affair with their first ship. From boot camp arrived at the pier in Norfolk about 1AM. Intrepid was the dang biggest thing I have ever seen, and small by today's standards.)

Thus, chill as quickly as possible and keep chilled - doesn't sit out during a meal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yes, the figures work for goat milk.


----------



## springvalley

There are so many variables when it comes to keeping raw milk, how long has it sat, temp. of the fidge, sanitation of everything, and even how often the kids are in the fridge. I have alot of my milk customers come every two weeks, some every week, and a few that can keep their milk for a month. Now they say it isn`t the freshest, but still better than store bought. Depend on what your going to do with it also, I have a few that freeze it, they are making yogurt so they don`t worry about it. But keeping your fridge cold is the best thing to do, and getting fresh milk is the other. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Looking4ewes

My own raw milk only lasts a week at 42 degrees. But I freeze it or use it before then.


----------



## springvalley

The colder the better for milk, my bulk milk tank keeps it at 37 degrees, cold is a good thing when it comes to milk. > Marc


----------



## emeraldcowgirl

We remove the cream from the top of our milk and it seems to make the milk last longer. I'm not sure why, it was a tip given to us by the farmer we apprentice for. Not that the cream just sits in our fridge. lol I almost always make butter out of it and then I use the left over buttermilk to make biscuits.


----------

